# My Therapist is Driving Me Nuts



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I had my 7th CBT session today and i was feeling very confident today, so i decided that i will just finally pluck up the courage and tell her some of my other things i have been having trouble with. And so when i got in there we were setting an agenda, and i told her i wanted to talk about some of my other worries. So i told her that im like extremely paranoid, i told her that a couple years ago i was convinced that my teachers had put mini cameras all over my house and were spying on me, she looked at me like wtf lol. I then told her that when i get presents from people i also think that they have planted a camera in it to see my reaction to the present. 
She then started saying that im just paranoid about the situation, and started relating it back to my SA. But im mostly paranoid in social situations but she really wasnt listening to what i was saying. Clearly there is something there for me to be so paranoid i think people are watching me and planting cameras everywhere. She is a good therapist but we just cant relate to each other. But anyway i got out of the session and finally called my doctor to make an appointment, as i think there is something i have that isnt just SA. 
I was so happy that i actually called and made an appointment, its so sad:/


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to change therapists until you find one more on your wavelength that makes you more comfortable, it can take time which sucks but having the wrong kind of person there can be frustrating and make progress near impossible  .


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you had any issues with cameras in the past?


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know how SA affects you. I know that my biggest problem is probably fear of being judged. I get terrified because what if I say the wrong thing, look the wrong way... I would assume that a fear of cameras everywhere could be related to your SA. It would be like fear of being under that social spot light in your own home. The present thing sounds like being afraid of not making the right expression when you see what you were given. I know I am terrified of how my face looks in public situations.


----------

